# Evinrude E-Tec 25 or Merc 20 Hp



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

theres other motors out there for less...
but between the 2. the etec is a great motor.

just think...

new motor so warranty is good to go.

now think 
weight,options,2 stroke , 4 stroke

you want more torque or better GPH

these motors are so small and the etec gets great GPH so screw the 4 stroke.

etec hands down get power trim and tilt and electric start if you can swing it!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.evinrude.com/en-CA/Engines/ETEC_INLINES/ETEC_25_INLINE

at 146 lbs, the lightest configuration for a 25 hp e-tec, she's no lightweight.

http://www.mercurymarine.com/engines/outboards/fourstrokes/20/

115 lbs is the base weight of the Merc 20 ( a spiffed up Tohatsu )

Are you looking for speed or minimal draft?   :-?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

The merc 20 4s is a pig , I had one on a 14.48 grizzly tracker it took for ever to get up....we sold it and got a 25 Yamaha 2 stroke. If for some reason you choose a mercury bass pro has a left over motor program where you can get left over 2000-2011 mercurys that never sold for cheap. I'll post the link up.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's slink to the ft Myers store leftovers. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CFPageC?storeId=10151&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&pageID=4795&cm_ven=redirects&cm_cat=mktg&cm_pla=tracker&cm_ite=repower%5bR=301,L%5d.      You can check every store by the scroll bar in the link. If the stores not around you they can ship it so check ALL of them , but personally I'd go with etec , the merc is heavy and sluggish.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thankyou brett for enlightening some that 2 strokes arent always lighter than 4 strokes.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I believe there is a small motor test done on here a while ago with LOtS of data and specs , if someone can dig that post up , there was pics charts data and everything else.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's a review by boattest.com http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALzNmr4ngLU


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Of the two, I'd take the ETEC. The HP difference is likely going to make a big difference. Mercs are a Tohatsu engine, yet if you buy the Tohatsu you can save about 3-4 hundred bucks off of the Merc price. ETEC 25s aren't appreciably lighter than the 4 stroke 25s available. Did you say what kind of boat this motor is going on?


----------



## erussell (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! The reason I was thinking about going with the Merc over the Tohatsu is right now Mercury is running a 5 year warranty special, over the Tohatsu which is only 3 yrs. I think the 20 might be a little under powered for my boat. To answer your question Paul its going on a 14 ft skiff that my dad and I restored last year. I had a 15 hp Johnson 2 stroke on it and it wouldn't quite push it like I wanted. I think with the extra weight of the 4 stroke and only 5 more hp I don't think I would see the numbers I would like. I am pretty set on the 25 E-Tec as I can get it brand new out the door for only $400 more than the 20 Merc. Plus the Evinrude has a 5 yr warranty and no maintenance for 3 yrs or 300 hrs. I am going bare bones on the etec or Merc and the Merc is 115lbs for the 20 and the E-tec is 146. You're right about the other 4-strokes being extremely close in weight to the e-tec. I saw the motor comparison test on here and all of the numbers are really close. Thanks again for the comments guys, I just wanted to see if the E-tec people had good luck with, as I know their larger motors have had some issues!


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

can i ask what price you got on the e-tec,my family member is e-tec dealer.i can check a price for you. ERIC 239-770-0163


----------



## erussell (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Eric, 

Thanks for your post and trying to help me out I really appreciate it! I wound up getting it for $3200, 40 bucks over cost from a friend of ours who is an Evinrude dealer. Think we did pretty well! Thanks again for the input.


----------

